# FDA changes rules regarding imodium effective Jan 30th



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

For those not aware, The FDA recently made changes and is working with manufacturers so you will no longer be able to purchase Imodium A-D (loperamide HCI) in any thing other than blister packs of 8 pills. For those not aware Imodium is an anti-diarrheal and an excellent prep to have on hand. Currently Sams club has it for about $6.00 for a 400count box. I suggest buying a couple boxes before it becomes more costly to purchase these. For those interested here's a link to the FDA site.

https://www.fda.gov/Drugs/DrugSafety/ucm594232.htm


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## vf750rider (Sep 23, 2017)

Old thread, but makes sense and maybe should be brought back to surface as an FYI.

About a month ago, every single Wal-Mart within 100 miles of me was out of any imodium EXCEPT these little blister packs - brand name, Great Value, everything was gone except blisters. Was upset at first, but realized the blister packs were actually cheaper than the x-count bottle per tablet (at Wal-Mart anyway). I bought a bunch of blister packs - I hate buying just one of anything! Makes sense to me now why they were gone.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Hmm.. I have never taken one in my life, but I can see how it could be a great prep.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A blister pack should work for us. Two pills get me plugged up for a week.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> A blister pack should work for us. Two pills get me plugged up for a week.


Thanks for sharing that B-Dub LOL! Actually though, we just may see people with bad cases of Giardia because of limited water sources. One of the leading causes of death before 1900 in the states was... diarrhea.


----------

